# Beach Villas at Divi Phoenix - need advice!



## boriska00 (Feb 27, 2015)

Good evening everyone.

Hoping to catch attention of someone who's been to Divi Phoenix recently.
We stayed there last year in late march and our reservation was a 1BR at the Beach Villas (RCI#8729). We ended up in one of the 8-story buildings next to the main pool.  

This year our reservation is a 2BR at the same RCI#8729. It looks like they are putting us in the 4 story building right by the beach. Not necessarily a bad thing, just want to know the difference if anyone knows. I thought that building was a different RCI# (same one as the tower).

I heard that that building was supposed to be renovated in the summer of 2014. Was it? Does anyone know what the units look like in that building? It looks like we're on the third floor, room #308.

Thank you for your advice!


----------



## topmom101 (Mar 1, 2015)

I own unit 108 at the Divi Phoenix and love it.  You are correct.... all the units at the towers and the villas were recently renovated.  Although I have yet to see them personally, I have heard favorable reports. You are literally just steps away from the beach.


----------



## richontug (Mar 8, 2015)

Unit 308 will be great.  I just returned from the resort and had a great vacation.
We made friends in pool with unit 306 owner and visited - very nice.

Rich


----------

